# Hey Guys



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm just 15. Been into the gym for a while, but I'm new to muscle-uk. Been readin the posts and stuff. Seems insightful. Keep up the good work

Cheers


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

welcome on board!

If you haven't already - read the stickies in the main areas, including the About UKM section.

Cheers

D


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M :thumb:


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'll read those 'stickies'. I already posted this on a thread I raised about my concerns about being too young to take protein shakes. But just wondering. How can I improve my diet.

Gym (Chest/Triceps,Abs)	Rest	Gym(Back,Glutes,Biceps)	Rest	Gym(Chest,Shoulders,Abs)	Rest	Gym(Hamstrings, Calves, Cardio)

Monday	Tuesday	Wednesday	Thursday	Friday	Saturday	Sunday

Breakfast	Omlette	Oats	Omlette	Oats	2 Poached eggs	Wheatabix	Wheatabix

Lunch	Ham Sandwhich	Fruit+Yoghurt	Ham/Mayo Sandwhich	Fruit+Yoghurt	Ham/Mayo Sandwhich	Cheese+Coselaw Sandwich	Cheese+Coselaw Sandwich

Tea	Lasagne	Lasagne	Curried Chicken+ Brown Rice	Curried Chicken+ Brown Rice	Tuna Salad	Jacket Potato+ Tuna	Frozen Pizza

I'm certain it's not the best. I'm not particularly interested in bulking or cutting. I would like to gain more muscle mass and lose some fat though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rubes said:


> Thanks. I'll read those 'stickies'. I already posted this on a thread I raised about my concerns about being too young to take protein shakes. But just wondering. How can I improve my diet.
> 
> Gym (Chest/Triceps,Abs)	Rest	Gym(Back,Glutes,Biceps)	Rest	Gym(Chest,Shoulders,Abs)	Rest	Gym(Hamstrings, Calves, Cardio)
> 
> ...


welcome 

well to improve your diet you could write it out so we understand it ?

meal 1 -

meal 2 -

meal 3 -

and so on same set out with your routines

back -

shoulders -

legs -

include reps sets and exercises


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Well here it is. Took me a while to type Hope it's understandable

Monday

meal1-3 egg Cheese/Bacon Omlette

meal2-Ham sandwich

meal3-Lasagne

Chest

Incline Bench (Dumbells)

3 sets of 10 reps (or 10 sets decreasing from 10 reps to 2, while increasing weight

Flat or Decline Bench (Barbell)

3 sets of 10 reps

Chest Flies

3 sets of 10 reps (or 10 sets decreasing from 10 reps to 2, while increasing weight

Triceps

Dips

3 sets of 10 reps

Triceps Pushups

3 sets of 10 reps

Cable Pulldown

3 sets of 10 reps

Abs

Sit ups

3 sets of 10 reps

Sit ups with Barbell

3 sets of 10 reps

Push up to plank

3 sets of 10 reps

Tuesday

meal1-Oats

meal2-Fruit and Yoghurt

meal3- Lasagne

Wedneday

Meal 1-3 egg Cheese/Bacon Omlette

Meal 2- Ham/Mayo Sandwhich

Meal 3- Curried Chicken+ Brown Rice

Back

Lat Pullover

3 Sets of 10 Reps

MTS Row

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Chin ups

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Lat Pull Down

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Trap/Rhomboid Flies

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Back Extensions

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Seated Bicep Curls

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Stood-up Hammer Curls

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Weighted Squats

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Leg Curls (front/back)

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Thursday

Meal 1-3 Oats

Meal 2- Fruit+Yoghurt

Meal 3- Curried Chicken+ Brown Rice

Friday

Meal 1-2 Poached eggs

Meal 2- Ham/May Sandwhich

Meal 3- Tuna Salad

Chest

Incline Bench (Dumbells)

3 sets of 10 reps

Flat or Decline Bench (Barbell)

3 sets of 10 reps

Chest Flies

3 sets of 10 reps

Shoulder Shrugs

3 sets of 10 reps

Reverse Shoulder Flies

3 sets of 10 reps

Shoulder Press

3 sets of 10 reps

Saturday

Meal 1- Wheatabix

Meal 2- Cheese+Coselaw Sandwich

Meal 3- Jacket Potato+ Tuna

Sunday

Meal 1- Wheatabix

Meal 2- Cheese+Coselaw Sandwich

Meal 3- Pizza

Seated Leg Curls

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Leg Extensions

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Weighted Squats

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Calf Extension

3 Sets of 10 Reps


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Hope this is understood

Monday

meal1-3 egg Cheese/Bacon Omlette

meal2-Ham sandwich

meal3-Lasagne

Chest

Incline Bench (Dumbells)

3 sets of 10 reps (or 10 sets decreasing from 10 reps to 2, while increasing weight

Flat or Decline Bench (Barbell)

3 sets of 10 reps

Chest Flies

3 sets of 10 reps (or 10 sets decreasing from 10 reps to 2, while increasing weight

Triceps

Dips

3 sets of 10 reps

Triceps Pushups

3 sets of 10 reps

Cable Pulldown

3 sets of 10 reps

Abs

Sit ups

3 sets of 10 reps

Sit ups with Barbell

3 sets of 10 reps

Push up to plank

3 sets of 10 reps

Tuesday

meal1-Oats

meal2-Fruit and Yoghurt

meal3- Lasagne

Wedneday

Meal 1-3 egg Cheese/Bacon Omlette

Meal 2- Ham/Mayo Sandwhich

Meal 3- Curried Chicken+ Brown Rice

Back

Lat Pullover

3 Sets of 10 Reps

MTS Row

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Chin ups

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Lat Pull Down

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Trap/Rhomboid Flies

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Back Extensions

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Seated Bicep Curls

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Stood-up Hammer Curls

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Weighted Squats

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Leg Curls (front/back)

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Thursday

Meal 1-3 Oats

Meal 2- Fruit+Yoghurt

Meal 3- Curried Chicken+ Brown Rice

Friday

Meal 1-2 Poached eggs

Meal 2- Ham/May Sandwhich

Meal 3- Tuna Salad

Chest

Incline Bench (Dumbells)

3 sets of 10 reps

Flat or Decline Bench (Barbell)

3 sets of 10 reps

Chest Flies

3 sets of 10 reps

Shoulder Shrugs

3 sets of 10 reps

Reverse Shoulder Flies

3 sets of 10 reps

Shoulder Press

3 sets of 10 reps

Saturday

Meal 1- Wheatabix

Meal 2- Cheese+Coselaw Sandwich

Meal 3- Jacket Potato+ Tuna

Sunday

Meal 1- Wheatabix

Meal 2- Cheese+Coselaw Sandwich

Meal 3- Pizza

Seated Leg Curls

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Leg Extensions

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Weighted Squats

3 Sets of 10 Reps

Calf Extension

3 Sets of 10 Reps


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

welcome to the club mate, enjoy your stay !!!


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the Welcomes. Soo... what do you think of my diet/gym plan?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Rubes....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rubes said:


> Thanks for the Welcomes. Soo... what do you think of my diet/gym plan?


pretty poor to be honest m8 .

firstly you need to break down the macro`s of each food IE how much protein carbs fats are in each listed food item then you have a daily total to work with .

as for routine it seems a lot of volume .

so what is your goal ?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks mate

i try hard

its nice to be appreciated

i was going to give up and quit posting tbh

but now you have come along and made me feel loved and told me im doing such a good job

i think im going to stick around


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Massevil said:


> thanks mate
> 
> i try hard
> 
> ...


post it where someone cares and not in a thread someone is genuinely in need of help ffs


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

i think rubes fancies me tbh


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

On my phone which cant type spaces. But to clarify since starting the gym I've been rly hungry so in addition to the aforementioned meals i have 2-4 meal-like 'snacks' daily. And i only added the lower body stuff abt a month ago cuz i've slightly injured my upper body so atm just light weights and leg/but stuff .

And y the random comment (but now you have come along and made me feel loved and told me im doing such a good job)

needy, much?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

where in manchester are you from rubes ?


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Does it matter? Please don't stalk me.


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome to ukm hope u enjoy your stay


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno from a fellow Manc....

Can l ask what you weigh mate ?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Toby1 said:


> Stop changing your avi! Its confusing.
> 
> It appears the op has vanished!?!


Sorry mate, had to remove the wife one, Uriel became obsessed !!

He's on his phone l think.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

welcome rubes. listen to the (good) advice. ignore the idiots, and youll do well my son


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I weight about 83 kg atm


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> More food needed IMO. Your protein intake is very low and not distributed throughout the day evenly.
> 
> As for the lifting (this is just my opinion so no flaming guys), you are doing quite a lot of different exercises for each body part. I know you say your not new to lifting but since your only 15 I'm assuming your only just getting serious (?). If so then really focus on your compound lifts (bench and shoulder press, sqats, deadlifts etc). Everything else is just "trimming".


Fair enough. Care to elaborate on what you mean by compound lifts, and trimming?


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok. My goal... hmmm. Get stronger I guess, and gain lean muscle mass.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome along mate


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Rubes said:


> does.it.matter?plz.dnt.stalk.me.


why would i stalk you you bizzare individual

i just thought you might be from near me thats all


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

If your near him give him a slap !!!!!

Oh and Yo !!!!


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Massevil said:


> why would i stalk you you bizzare individual
> 
> i just thought you might be from near me thats all


Idk, I was on my phone and was going through the thre:confused1:ad, and read:

I think rubes fancies me tbh,

then where from Manchester are you from rubes?

From my pov it seemed, a bit ... :confused1:


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

ok ill make this easier

are you from salford or not ?


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

No. But, how did the Riots affect you. I know you guys were hit.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Sorry mate - didn't see your reply for a while. Compound lifts are the major lifts for a particular muscle group that engage a lot of your body to complete the lift. Examples are bench press, military press, squats and deadlifts. By trimming I meant isolation exercises (ie those that focus on a specific muscle) such as side lat raises, leg extensions, bicep curls and tricep kick backs etc. Isolation exercises are good for sculpting your look once youve got a decent amount of mass IMO. Hope this helps.


Ok, thanks


----------

